# I need a good Quinton Jackson avatar!



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If somebody could make me an avatar of quinton jackson slamming arona or a good one of rampage whooping on liddell i'd really appreciate it


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

TKO77 said:


> firt of all: NO


Oh your funny!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

These are all my Rampage animated GIFs. Feel free to take them or use it as an avatar. I'll shrink 'em for you if ya want.

airsoft76/UFC/Rampage - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks man. Appreciated; Repped. I can't wait till Jackson KO's chuck!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WTF what happened?


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

If you tried to add it as an avatar, chances are the file size and the size of the gif is to large.



southpaw447 said:


> Thanks man. Appreciated; Repped. I can't wait till Jackson KO's chuck!


Just gotta wait 17 more days


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

TKO77 said:


> firt of all: NO



Hey man, can you try to be polite?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> If you tried to add it as an avatar, chances are the file size and the size of the gif is to large.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta wait 17 more days


how do you size down images?:dunno: I have a lot on photobucket i want use as avatars but they are all too big


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Hey man, can you try to be polite?


nope..im a prick


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> how do you size down images?:dunno: I have a lot on photobucket i want use as avatars but they are all too big


My method probably isn't as good as the other avatar makers on this board. I import it to flash and change the size and cut out frames. Then export it as a animated GIF movie. Doing it this way is very difficult because your making the GIF very small and cutting a lot of frames. There are probably other people on this board who have better methods though.


----------

